
US Navy vessels named after women – USS Hopper - jki275
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._military_vessels_named_after_women
======
jki275
Was thinking about this in reference to yesterday's post of the Grace Hopper
nanosecond video, couldn't think of another US Naval vessel named for a woman,
and found this -- which is quite a trip down memory lane for an old Navy guy.

Only four modern combatant craft built -- USS Higbee from WWII (and now a
newly planned DDG with the same name) named for a Navy nurse who was awarded
the Navy Cross, USS Roosevelt (Eleanor Roosevelt is listed as one of the
people it was named after), USS Gabrielle Giffords and USS Hopper from 1996,
currently in service.

So technically the Navy only has had two modern combatant craft named after
female Sailors, one not yet in service, and one of them named for Commodore
Hopper.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Hopper](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Hopper)

